# 4 more pens todatp



## iclight0 (Jun 23, 2012)

L-r hickory, red elm, copper swirl & yellow/blue.
the wood are finished with Walnut Oil/Carnauba Wax & Shellac Woodturning Finish. From the doctors woodshop


----------

